# Wyoming deer hunt



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, Wyoming has been good to me over the year. My favorite state to hunt for sure. I have killed antelope, elk and now deer. It started out on the archery hunt. A friend of ours said he had seen a buck that was over 30" wide and I knew that was the one I wanted. After archery hunting and seeing some good deer, but never the 30 incher, we had high hopes of still harvesting some good deer.


Hiked in on Sunday to find our camp had been "messed with" by bears and a thief, we settled in to a cold night with no bags or tents. A long night of prayers and shivers and tossing and turning, it finally came light. We set out to find some deer. We found some deer and even the 30" buck we all thought was at least 32 or 33 wide.


I was glassing several other bucks when he finally showed him self. I was way excited and knew, he was the one!

I watched him that morning and the night before with high hopes of harvesting him in the AM. After returning to camp and looking around for several hours for our gear Sunday night and Monday morning, I had a hunch to check an area. After a few minutes, THERE WAS OUR GEAR. We set up camp and now the hunt was on.

AS I set out in the AM and all 3 of us going to different areas, I was nervous and excited. "What if I miss? What if I hit him and cant find him? What if....What if.... and What ifs....." crossed my mind on the hike over as I watched lightning in distance move my way. I HATE LIGHTNING!!! I set up on the ridge and waited for light. Rain gear was on and the 300 Win Mag was locked and loaded. AS it got light, the winds were strong right over the back of the ridge, and a few small sprinkles settled on me. As I waited, I saw 4 bucks below me at 200 yards, 3 small bucks sparring and a bigger framed buck watching. Then there were 2 more big framed bucks, the 1 more, then 2 more.  As it got lighter, I was able to see that there were several nice bucks but not the one I was after. 15 minutes into shooting light and scanning the trees, I spotted s buck bedded. He looked good. Really good. But I didnt want to shoot the wrong buck. So I settled the 300 win mag on him and let the Vortex 6.5x20x44 look him over. And then he stood up, turned his head, and IT WAS HIM. I thought that buck fever would settle in, but it didnt. I calmly took the safety off and pulled the trigger. After the recoil, there he was, laying down, not moving. I was excited, but in unbelief and unsure if it truly was him. After 10+ shots from other hunters in the area, I walked down to him. AS I got close, I could see he was good. Really good. And yes, IT WAS HIM. I WAS SO excited I wanted to high five the guys I was with, but they were not there. All by myself. A guy by the name of Cody came over and helped take some pics.





I was sitting under the pines in the top of this pick and this is where he was bedded and took his final dirt nap.





If you look close, he was a 4x5. On the right side, he has a cheater that points in on the front forks. 


After a few pics, the work started. Roadlesshunter and his dad and wife shot their buck 50 yards from mine. They were very nice and the wife asked if I needed anything or help with pics. VERY NICE PEOPLE!!!! They even helped a bit with the cape job since I was alone. After I cut, caped and quartered out the buck and hung the meat, I headed back to camp with what I could carry back. I got back at 1 PM. I WAS SOAKING WET. It was raining, snowing, hailing, sleet, and wind. I was so cold, I stripped down and immediately got into my sleeping bag for a few hours to warm up.

Here are some other pics of the storm and cold.










Many thanks go out to my Brother in Law Jason, AKA, HAWKEYE and Brian for all the help and fun times on this hunt. It would have not been possible if it were not for you 2. Thanks for all the help and once again, sorry I was not good with the horses 

My buck ended going 30.5 wide and was a 4x5 frame.

Thanks WYOMING, I hope to be back soon.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Congrats! Looks good!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Wow!! Beautiful buck.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Awesome buck. Contrats


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great buck, nice story and pictures.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That's a fine buck indeed! Great story and Congratulations!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Freak'in AWESOME.....

Great buck:!:


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Great buck! 

Sucks about your camp. Just curious, how did you leave your camp last time you were up?

I've left backpack camps up in regions G and H before but I took down my tent, rolled everything up in a camo tarp and hide it in scrub pine. 

My buddy left his camp set up in G one time and a bear laid waste to it.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Blackdog, We did the exact same thing as you did. Left it on Saturday night, and returned 7 days later on Sunday. GONE! But the other guys tent was left up, but they left that, but took everything out of it.


----------

